# Dealing with multiple slaves and monitors?



## tarantulis (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm trying to optimize my setup to maximize workflow ease. I have a 2012 Mac Mini as the master computer and it will be connected to two slaves (one mac, one PC) via ethernet/VEP. For the sake of not having to buy another keyboard/mouse, I'd like to have the master connected to both slaves at once, and dedicate a monitor to each respective screen-share, with the other two monitors showing my DAW's windows. So:

*Q: Is a 4-monitor master setup even practical? *The monitors can, in theory, be connected with a little creativity (see below), but is there an alternate approach that works better for you? What does your setup look like?

-HDMI port > Screen #1 (HDMI)
-TB port > Screen #2 (TB-to-HDMI)
-USB port > External Graphics Card > Screen #3 (DVI-to-HDMI), Screen #4 (DVI-to-VGA)

I'm new to both the single- and multi-slave world so I'm not sure what the easiest method of control is.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 15, 2016)

You can do the whole thing on one screen - the one your Mac mini uses. For the mac slave, just turn on screen sharing. Connect them via ethernet. To remote control the PC slave, check out https://www.realvnc.com/products/vnc/ Both give resizable windows and can be controlled via your mouse and keyboard.


----------



## Rodney Money (Feb 15, 2016)

Man, this topic would mean something totally different less than 200 years ago.


----------



## tarantulis (Feb 16, 2016)

Frederick Russ said:


> You can do the whole thing on one screen - the one your Mac mini uses. For the mac slave, just turn on screen sharing. Connect them via ethernet. To remote control the PC slave, check out https://www.realvnc.com/products/vnc/ Both give resizable windows and can be controlled via your mouse and keyboard.



+1 for VNC, seriously considering getting this.

How is the resolution/speed?


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Feb 16, 2016)

VNC is great. Works like a charm.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 16, 2016)

There's a Mac client for Windows Remote Desktop Connection, built into Windows, and OS X has had screen sharing for years. Nothing wrong with using VNC, but you don't need it. (I like TeamViewer for remote access over the internet, and it was faster than Chicken of the VNC when I was using it.)

The other thing that works really well is Mission Control, i.e. the multiple desktops feature built into OS X. I have my system set up to swipe between desktops on the trackpad, and that makes dealing with multiple computers easy. It's also great if you're using lots of VE Pro instances - you just swipe over to view them.


----------



## prodigalson (Feb 17, 2016)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> There's a Mac client for Windows Remote Desktop Connection, built into Windows, and OS X has had screen sharing for years. Nothing wrong with using VNC, but you don't need it.



Is this practical when using, say, an iMac monitor to set up windows on a PC slave for the first time? Or do you need to first install windows on the machine and then configure it to use Remote Desktop BEFORE you can use the iMac to control it. 

How does one install and set up Windows on a PC slave without a dedicated monitor/keyboard/mouse.


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 17, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> How does one install and set up Windows on a PC slave without a dedicated monitor/keyboard/mouse.


Its probably a good idea to use a keyboard and mouse on the slave when setting up initially. The idea is that once that's done, you can access from your master computer.

Also, check out http://synergy-project.org/ for sharing a mouse and keyboard between two computers.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 18, 2016)

What synergy says. Hopefully you have a spare monitor sitting around.

If anyone local - Los Angeles - needs to borrow one for this, let me know.  I have spares in the garage.


----------



## prodigalson (Feb 19, 2016)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> What synergy says. Hopefully you have a spare monitor sitting around.
> 
> If anyone local - Los Angeles - needs to borrow one for this, let me know.  I have spares in the garage.



Ha thanks nick! Unfortunately I'm in NYC. I do have a spare monitor but alas threw away my spare keyboard and mouse last year. Only have the apple Bluetooth keyboard and mouse right now


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 20, 2016)

Yeah, I agree - NYC's a little far.


----------



## reddognoyz (Feb 21, 2016)

If you can swing the space/$$ for a monitor for your slave(s) I highly recommend sharemouse which lets you seamlessly use your main mouse/keyboard to control your computers, crossplatform. I have done the vnc route and it is perfectly workable, but having the separate monitor is faster for me.


----------



## Jonas.Ingebretsen (Feb 23, 2016)

Get an additional monitor, plug it into your master computer along with the other two monitors. Use the new Windows 10 Remote Desktop tool because it has tabs(Much like Chrome).


----------



## tarantulis (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks for the input everyone; I ended up going with a VNC/4-monitor solution. Everything is connected and working great.


----------

